# TiVo Roamio Plus DVR TCD848000 with Lifetime Service



## cart2step (Aug 26, 2018)

TiVo Roamio Plus DVR TCD848000 with Lifetime Service | eBay

TiVo Mini Receiver TCDA93000 - Lifetime Service - RF remote 851342000247 | eBay

TiVo mini TCDA92000 - Lifetime Service - Used Great Condition | eBay

I'm a longtime TiVo user looking to sell a Roamio Plus and 4 Minis all with lifetime service. All units are in great condition. One of the minis is the newer model with RF remote. The only reason I am selling these is that we moved into a brand new home, and literally my only option for tv is Directv and at&t fiber. Eventually I'm sure I will have a cable provider, but it will be at least a year out. So, I want these to go to a good home instead of sitting in my attic until a cable provider decides to run cable in here.


----------

